# Random picture thread



## Keith

Always a fun one!

We had an epidemic of katydids this year. Here is a bright green one.


----------



## piglett

if it moves & doesn't try to eat my orpingtons they will try to eat it 


piglett


----------



## Roslyn

Everyone loves the Satchel Pugg!!


----------



## havasu

................


----------



## Sundancers

Cool pictures!


----------



## Otahyoni

Need a light?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Keith said:


> Always a fun one!
> 
> We had an epidemic of katydids this year. Here is a bright green one.


I hate them so much. You can't even sit outside at night and talk they are so loud.


----------



## havasu

One of my old pets


----------



## TopTop

Havasu, your dog looks to be half German Shepard- half Chainsaw.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Keith said:


> Always a fun one!
> 
> We had an epidemic of katydids this year. Here is a bright green one.





havasu said:


> One of my old pets


One of your partners?


----------



## Evets

The flood of Sept. 2011. My coop is the attachment to the shed. The girls have a high shelf, so they stayed dry.


----------



## chickchica

Evets said:


> The flood of Sept. 2011. My coop is the attachment to the shed. The girls have a high shelf, so they stayed dry.


Was this in Vermont?


----------



## cindy

one of my many babies
nobody bothers his chickens. from time to time I toss him a raw eggs shell and all, gulp its gone!


----------



## Evets

No, Lancaster Co., Pa. I believe it was the remnants of hurricane Lee.


----------



## Apyl

cindy said:


> one of my many babies
> nobody bothers his chickens. from time to time I toss him a raw eggs shell and all, gulp its gone!


 I LOVE rotties ! Gorgeous dog.


----------



## Keith

My dog got a hook in the butt.


----------



## Shalva

Here is Natalie chasing the lure


----------



## Shalva

Keith said:


> My dog got a hook in the butt.


ohhh poor kiddo....


----------



## waterwelldude

One of my oldest birds. Had him for about 15 years.


----------



## ErnieS

1. Me, clearing the spot for the coop
2. coop done, waiting on the girls. The tree by the back right tire of the tractor in picture 1 is the same tree with the ladder leaning against it in picture 2.


----------



## Sundancers

Tang ... one of our Texas Longhorns ...


----------



## Jason

Here's a pic of my son riding in his first rodeo. The girl leading the horse is our neighbor and it's her horse. This is the first ribbon my boy ever got.


----------



## Okie

Love the longhorns! I want some so bad! But wife is afraid of the horns,being a nurse she has seen a lot of gorings ! I still want some!


----------



## Sundancers

I love this picture ... my chihuahua loves when I working the sheeps wool!


----------



## waterwelldude

Still cuts grass too.


----------



## Jason

LOVE the lawn tractor!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

The newest addition to my family.


----------



## waterwelldude

Congratulations Austin !!!


----------



## ThreeJ

This is at Fair Oaks Farm, Indiana. It is cool what thay do here besides milk.If you ever get the chance stop in for a visit.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

What else do they do?


----------



## ChubbyChicken




----------



## ThreeJ

Austin said:


> What else do they do?


 They have educational stuff for kids, milking a fake cow. Questions and answers about milk, calcium, cows. Take a tour, maybe see a live birthing. Outside stuff like a big bounce pillow, maze, pedel tractors, all in a park like setting. They also sell cheese, ice cream and other assorted goodies. The ice cream is worth the trip all by itself.


----------



## oakwood

*Yipee ....*








.................................


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## Energyvet

...............


----------



## oakwood

................................


----------



## Chickenboy




----------



## wolfsnaps

Dozer just "kicking it"










Picture of my yard while walking my dogs









When he first saw the kitty outside, Dozer broke my bedroom window trying to get outside to get the cat....and now?









Sargeant in the mist on the dog walk


----------



## kiwicsi

Beautiful surroundings, wolfsnaps!


----------



## ThreeJ

A humming bird nest.


----------



## Mamachickof14

Had to post my favorite pics! Jen


----------



## oakwood

Beautiful photos and animals


----------



## havasu

Before and after...


----------



## oakwood

Very nice indeed .


----------



## cogburn

havasu said:


> Before and after...


I'm laughing outloud.. I glanced at these photos really fast, and I thought the bottom of the closet in first pic was a bunch of chickens.. !! Lol

Nice job organizing !! Mines ready to transform whenever you can get to it !! Lol

I agree wolfsnaps, beautiful property !!

Cogburn


----------



## oakwood

................................


----------



## ChickenAdmin

havasu said:


> Before and after...


You have a lot less dresses than I though you would have.


----------



## oakwood

..............................


----------



## havasu

Just a nice evening picture.


----------



## chickendenny

cindy said:


> one of my many babies
> nobody bothers his chickens. from time to time I toss him a raw eggs shell and all, gulp its gone!
> 
> I am a breeder of these beautiful animals and was wondering where you got him. He has features if a earl antonius blood line u use. Very pretty.. www.vgrottweilers.com is me. Good meeting you


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood

................................


----------



## havasu

.................


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood

.................................


----------



## oakwood

...................................
The sleeping goddess at the lost gardens of Heligan in the UK.


----------



## havasu

^^ That is downright scary!


----------



## oakwood

*The lost gardens of Heligan in Cornwall , UK.*


----------



## cogburn

That is cool right there...


----------



## Energyvet

Oakwood, these are so beautiful and compelling. Is this a real place, or a book? I've never seen anything as wonderous as these.


----------



## cogburn

Ain't they cool... Like a Neverending Story Garden


----------



## cogburn

Lol.. I Betcha You'll get plenty of PMs for sure if there's a pic with a lit candle in there... Eewwwww !!


----------



## oakwood

Yes it is a real place .
You can go and visit the lost gardens of Heligan in Cornwall .























It is opening to the general public , they have many more wonderful things there. .


----------



## havasu

Louisiana last month after Hurricane Isaac


----------



## oakwood

Terrible Tragedy. 
God Bless the people of Louisiana and all the people who died .


----------



## Mamachickof14

*Nice!!*



havasu said:


> .................


 Where do you live!! Beautiful pictures!! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14

oakwood said:


> View attachment 2001
> 
> ................................


 Oakwood...beautiful pics! Jen


----------



## oakwood

*Snow Sculptures.*


----------



## havasu

Miramar Air Show, 2012


----------



## cogburn

Awesome !!


----------



## Energyvet

Gotta love the Jeep! Lol


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I've always had a thing for jeeps. I'm on my 6-7th one right now.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Good night sun


----------



## havasu

Found another pic of the Blue Angels from the air show yesterday.


----------



## cogburn

I've always wanted to see them in person, that's too cool.. Thanks havasu


----------



## Energyvet

I've seen the blue angles a few times. I've seen the stealth boomer from about 3 feet away. And the crew that flies it. We used to live very near Offit Air Force base near Omaha, NE.

And I'm on my second Jeep, havasu. Nothing like it! It's just a joy to drive. Always wanted one and now I can die happy.


----------



## havasu

Hurricane Katrina victims, 2005.


----------



## Energyvet

Wow, havasu! Just wow. Gotta tell you that I love black and white photographs because that's the only time you'll see the world that way. And certainly after Katrina, that was another opportunity to see the world differently. Still shocking even after all these years. Watched a movie about Tsunami. That was also the name of the movie. A horrific experience visually and emotionally. Thanks for these. It's always good to sober up and revisit ones priorities.


----------



## havasu

I would encourage anyone with a little spare time to go down to their local Red Cross chapter and start volunteering. I began during Katrina and still love it.


----------



## oakwood

*Around the UK Today.*


----------



## Energyvet

Must say Oakwood, you have quite an artists eye. Thank you for these. Lovely trip through I country I love.


----------



## chickenguy313

I like taking pictures of the sky


----------



## Energyvet

Sky is generally dramatic. Do you like Drama, chickenguy?


----------



## chickenguy313

Not really, I just like to capture the beauty of certain objects the sky is one of them


----------



## oakwood




----------



## oakwood




----------



## kiwicsi

Amazing sculptures!


----------



## rob

some shots from around wales.


----------



## cogburn

Great pictures y'all !! So, That's what the other side of the world looks like.. Yalls horses are scary !! Lol


----------



## oakwood

More Welsh photo`s please , Rob


----------



## oakwood

*Wonderful World .*


----------



## oakwood

..............................


----------



## Energyvet

Oak wood, you just continue to amaze me visually. Wow again! Thanks.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

A photo I took a little while ago of a Rainbow Lorikeet pair at my local beach....just checking out the housing market


----------



## oakwood

...................................


----------



## piglett

great pictures folks , thank you


----------



## kiwicsi

Here's a pic I took a couple of years ago at the Karangahake Gorge, about an hour's drive from where I live. A great place to go walking.


----------



## kiwicsi

Another pic from Rotorua, a thermal area also about an hour away from home.  This looks like a winter wonderland, but it is actually burnt branches and ash that has made it look that way.


----------



## oakwood

..................................


----------



## Lady_Alia

My fishie friends...


----------



## Tony-O

In one word,_ Beautiful!_


----------



## Lady_Alia

Thanks Tony-O. I love my cichlids ;-)


----------



## robopetz

Nice colors!!! I have a red white n blue fighting fish.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

Beautiful fish you have! 
I have a question for you Lady_Alia ....how do you get such great photos of your fish tank? Whenever I try, I always end up with refection in the glass...even without using the flash.


----------



## Lady_Alia

ChickensSayMoo said:


> Beautiful fish you have!
> I have a question for you Lady_Alia ....how do you get such great photos of your fish tank? Whenever I try, I always end up with refection in the glass...even without using the flash.


Thank you! I love my fishies as much as I love my birds! lol
. I use flash in most of my pics (though my jewels, the red ones, are taken with my cell phone). Don't shoot straight on. Take the picture at an angle. If you take it straight on the light will bounce back and you'll get the flash back. The angle is key! Too little angle and you get flash back, too much angle and your fish will look distorted. Play with it! 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Lady_Alia

robopetz said:


> Nice colors!!! I have a red white n blue fighting fish.


Awesome! Fish are neat!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How many gallons is your tank?


----------



## Lady_Alia

Austin said:


> How many gallons is your tank?


I've got two 55g, a 29, a 37, a 10 and a 5. I've got a 180g that I'm fixin to set up for my frontosa. :-D


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

Thank you for you advice Lady_Alia  
I will give it a try today!


----------



## Lady_Alia

ChickensSayMoo said:


> Thank you for you advice Lady_Alia
> I will give it a try today!


No problem! I hope it works for you.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Lady_Alia said:


> I've got two 55g, a 29, a 37, a 10 and a 5. I've got a 180g that I'm fixin to set up for my frontosa. :-D


How many fish do you have altogether?


----------



## Lady_Alia

Austin said:


> How many fish do you have altogether?


Ohh my...well...lets see...each paragraph is a different tank:

11 frontosa

2 hemi lifalili (aka blood red jewels)

Betta, baby bristle nose pleco

Cobalt cichlid, maingano, red zebra, 9 hybrid juvies

1 blueberry zebra, an OB zebra, dolphin, maingano, demasoni, 4 metriaclima greshakei, 3 red zebra hybrids, 5 yellow labs, feather fin catfish....I think that's it lol

Do you have fish?


----------



## earlyt89

Wow you know your fish. I've never heard of any of those. Fish I usually see are bass, brim, snapper, and flounder haha. Livin on the gulf coast is a fishers dream


----------



## Lady_Alia

earlyt89 said:


> Wow you know your fish. I've never heard of any of those. Fish I usually see are bass, brim, snapper, and flounder haha. Livin on the gulf coast is a fishers dream


I grew up in Corpus Christi Texas, I miss the water!!! 
All of my fish are African cichlids except for the beta :-D


----------



## kiwicsi

Beautiful fish pix!!!


----------



## Berta

My view from a lounge chair on a beach in Belize last month.


----------



## shickenchit

earlyt89 said:


> Wow you know your fish. I've never heard of any of those. Fish I usually see are bass, brim, snapper, and flounder haha. Livin on the gulf coast is a fishers dream


That's the truth !


----------



## Lady_Alia

kiwicsi said:


> Beautiful fish pix!!!


Thanks! I luvins my fishies :-D


----------



## earlyt89

Take one.......


----------



## ChickenAdmin

earlyt89 said:


> Take one.......


That's fantastic!

I could use some chicken strips.


----------



## shickenchit

Roll Tide.....


----------



## Kellence

My new seal onesie so comfy!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Where did you find that? That's cute. I'd like to get my daughter one.


----------



## Kellence

Www.kigu.co.uk they are a Japanese company mine was delivery very fast I opted for 2nd class and it arrived 2 days later and I ordered it late at night.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I'll check it out. I need to get her stuff still.


----------



## Energyvet

I love that! They seem to be about $80 though. Is that right?


----------



## Kellence

Mine was £44 canny exspensive but I wanted a really good one so saved up for it I love it


----------



## earlyt89

Fresh Eggs Daily posted this today on Facebook


----------



## Energyvet

Very true early. That's why I got them.


----------



## shickenchit

Stole it !!


----------



## shickenchit

Speaking of.... My spring pullets have started laying I'm back to almost 2 dozen a day, this is 3 1/2 dozen from past 2 days or so and I haven't collected today yet. Hens shut down and pullets are coming on strong we are 80 for highs right now lows in 60s. Only 1 freeze so far.. Gonna
Be another bad spring summer for skeeters w no winter !!


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahahahahahabaha.


----------



## Kellence

Mint haha ......


----------



## ChickenAdmin

earlyt89 said:


> Hahahahahahahabaha.


That there is a brave chicken.


----------



## rob

class picture that is lol


----------



## earlyt89

OMG guys!!!! Hahaha!!!! Check this out hahaha!!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

earlyt89 said:


> OMG guys!!!! Hahaha!!!! Check this out hahaha!!!!


I laughed pretty hard on that one.


----------



## earlyt89

That's the funniest one i have seen yet.


----------



## Lissa

So, I know this is a random picture thread....been finding pellets for 2 weeks now in the driveway. Finally, caught a glimpse of the saw-whet owl taking care of our rodent problem. This is the smallest bird of prey in NJ. Seldom seen and only a winter visitor. Good thing he doesn't like chickens, so he/she can stay. Thought I would share because I think it is too cool.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Lissa said:


> So, I know this is a random picture thread....been finding pellets for 2 weeks now in the driveway. Finally, caught a glimpse of the barn owl taking care of our rodent problem. Good thing he doesn't like chickens, so he/she can stay. Thought I would share because I think it is too cool.


Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robopetz

Too cool, maybe she wants to nest in your coop. Lol


----------



## Energyvet

Great pic! I have two sparows who have decided to enjoy the earth of my small coop. Every morning I have to let them out.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Lissa said:


> So, I know this is a random picture thread....been finding pellets for 2 weeks now in the driveway. Finally, caught a glimpse of the saw-whet owl taking care of our rodent problem. This is the smallest bird of prey in NJ. Seldom seen and only a winter visitor. Good thing he doesn't like chickens, so he/she can stay. Thought I would share because I think it is too cool.


Beautiful picture, I love the look out of her eyes!! Is that a Magnolia tree she is in? May I use this picture for an avatar sometime??


----------



## profwirick

Lissa said:


> So, I know this is a random picture thread....been finding pellets for 2 weeks now in the driveway. Finally, caught a glimpse of the saw-whet owl taking care of our rodent problem. This is the smallest bird of prey in NJ. Seldom seen and only a winter visitor. Good thing he doesn't like chickens, so he/she can stay. Thought I would share because I think it is too cool.


yes! totally too cool! thanks a lot!


----------



## aspikes

Emerald!


----------



## Energyvet

Chicken prints in our little snow last night.


----------



## robopetz

Energyvet said:


> Chicken prints in our little snow last night.


Cute! They don't get cold?


----------



## Energyvet

They have a heated coop to stay in. They choose to go outside under the deck and then go roost in the unheated shed at night. I think they are nuts but this is what they've decided on. All day long they go in and out of the heated coop to eat drink and lay eggs. Go figure!?!?! Its like 15-20 degrees.


----------



## robopetz

Gees! They not that cold I guess lol. You need to get them some sweaters.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Mine won't stay in when its cold either. It was -12 this morning. 25 in the coop, they all still went out.


----------



## profwirick

Energyvet said:


> They have a heated coop to stay in. They choose to go outside under the deck and then go roost in the unheated shed at night. I think they are nuts but this is what they've decided on. All day long they go in and out of the heated coop to eat drink and lay eggs. Go figure!?!?! Its like 15-20 degrees.


energy
2 thots: 1. Trust the bird brain? Mama Rosa is GOING to roost on TOP of the house, despite weather. Last 3nights I have waited till she dumbed own and set her gently inside. In the morning, there she is asleep on top. Let her go? 
2. ( kids book story possibility) Cherry Rooster's big RIR comb got a pet. jelly treatment. Next time I came outside I was greeted by a very different rooster! This one had a brown comb and soft muted tail colors, too. Not at all the rainbow painted fellow we raised! They keep me giggling.


----------



## Energyvet

It was funny because everyone came across the yard in the snow to get good water etc. but my dominant Roo, Napoleon wouldn't walk on the snow. I had to go catch him and walk him over to be with the group. (Chicken!) By evening though he was back leading his little band of followers to the shed. 

I kept them in the warm coop for two nights but they chose to go back to the shed. Like you said , I trust they know and they're teaching me. 

Here's a photo of sweaters: 

Not my chickens in sweaters.


----------



## kaufranc

Louise sunbathing !


----------



## Lissa

Yes, feel free to use. The Saw-whet owl was in the tree this morning and I took some more great pictures. Yes, I do believe that is a magnolia tree. They usually don't nest in that type of tree from what I have read.  I am just so excited to see her every day. A special treat!


----------



## Lissa

Energy...cute picture...You know, I do LOVE chicken sweaters! LOL...P.S. Mine are crazy too and like to be out in the cold! Looks like we are going to make it into 50's this week. YEAH!!!


----------



## Kellence

Couldn't help but chuckle at this


----------



## havasu

OK, so they aren't chickens but damn cute!


----------



## Energyvet

...............


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Energyvet said:


> ...............


Funny!.........


----------



## kahiltna_flock

the

The basket I found to put all my blown eggs in.


----------



## profwirick

Energyvet said:


> ...............


too funny! lots of ways to spin off that.









this baby's name is Fuji. she could do Biker, don't you think?


----------



## profwirick

kahiltna_flock said:


> the
> 
> The basket I found to put all my blown eggs in.


now how perfect is that!


----------



## Energyvet

Yes. She could do biker.


----------



## robopetz

Saw this and had to share!


----------



## Energyvet

I just posted this on FB. I got it from Global Awsomeness. Lol


----------



## Roslyn

I saw that one on Pinterest, it's just too cute. My Pug loves peeps, he will sit and watch them for hours.


----------



## Roslyn

Everyone loves the Satchel Pugg !!


----------



## Roslyn

And fox puppies!! I was standing only about 12 feet away from these little guys. They let me take their pictures and didn't seem to care.


----------



## Energyvet

Loving the Pug! Always love the pug!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> And fox puppies!! I was standing only about 12 feet away from these little guys. They let me take their pictures and didn't seem to care.


Do foxes get your chickens often?


----------



## Roslyn

Austin said:


> Do foxes get your chickens often?


I have lost several chickens to foxes over the years, but not a substantial amount. That photo was taken where we used to live (husband's Mother's property). I had driven past one night when little babies ran out in front of me and into a fallen down house that is on the property. I went over one day and sat very quietly in the truck when one popped out, so I went back with my camera. They were running around in a formation and I think they were fixing to have a rabbit for dinner. When they were so close, and ignoring me, I got out of the truck and started taking pictures. I could hear them talking to each other, and then a rabbit ran out from under the old trailer that is on the property. I think Mum was under the trailer, but a total of four little ones were running around and watching me. It was a cool experience! This photo was where they would sit on the pile of ruble. It used to be my husband's Grandmother's house and has since fallen in, I believe the den is under where the pup is sitting.

We have always had a big dog (Australian Cattle Dog) and I think that helps keep the foxes and coyotes away. I still have some chickens that insist on roosting high in a tree next to the coop. They used to fly down very early in the morning and I have lost two to someone waiting for them in the past three years, now they wait until later in the morning to fly down.

I had one hen that instead of going back to the coop at night wedged herself between the grill and the house (right under my daughter's bedroom window) and around 2 am she was carried off by either a fox or coyote. She had taken to laying her egg in there, but this time she stayed there and I didn't see her. It just so happens that I had named her "Ditsy" for a good reason, she didn't have much in the brains department. The sounds really shook up my daughter though.

I know we have both fox and coyote close by, we can hear them. I also know that we have raccoons everywhere, but I haven't lost any to raccoons, thankfully. But, I also believe the dog helps keep animals away.


----------



## robopetz

Cute! Can I have one? Lol


----------



## Roslyn

Energyvet said:


> Loving the Pug! Always love the pug!


Satchel isn't a dog, he is my third child. He knows he's the baby of the house and he plays that up. He's my companion through and through.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

robopetz said:


> Cute! Can I have one? Lol


I think they are very cute, I would have a hard time getting rid of them, but lucky for me my predators around here are ugly.


----------



## robopetz

I miss living in the mainland seeing all this wild animals that Hawaii don't have. My fav was the ground hog, looked like mini bears. Haha


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I've never seen a groundhog. Not in my area. Any pics?


----------



## Roslyn

In my area we don't photograph ground hogs, we shoot them.


----------



## Energyvet

Watch the movie Groundhog Day.


----------



## Roslyn

I love the movie Ground Hog Day!! I watch it every year. The real people in Punxsutawney, Pa take their groundhogs very seriously (it's about 30 miles north of me). To the point that if you are sitting in a pottery class filled with Punxy people and talk about how many groundhogs you have shot there is a collective G*A*SP and they all look at you like you murder cute little furry creatures.

In the real world groundhogs are highly destructive creatures and will gladly burrow under any fence or creek to come up in the middle of your garden. They eat carrots, beets and potatoes from under the ground and then come through your garden and devour your peas, beans, cabbages, broccoli, sunflowers, tomatoes and any other plants you many have planted. In just one day they can clear 500 square feet. If you shoot one be ready because the word will quickly get out that a sub-let has opened and others will move it within the week.


----------



## robopetz

They are adorable, there's lots who keep them as pets.


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks for the warning about the garden destruction. I had no idea.


----------



## kaufranc

I don't think this is working!


----------



## lilychicken

My lovely girl Lily


----------



## birdguy

Two of them Ada and Millie


----------



## Energyvet

That's quite a look, bird guy! Lol


----------



## OliviaE

Ok I can almost swear that Molly posses for the camera


----------



## OliviaE

I had to share my fishies ad of corse my snails


----------



## birdguy

OliviaE said:


> I had to share my fishies ad of corse my snails


I have a lot of snails lol..... And lots of cichlids


----------



## OliviaE

birdguy said:


> I have a lot of snails lol..... And lots of cichlids


Ya I only have the 2 and that pic was when I first got them


----------



## troyer

We still have the two in the first picture, the little ones are all babies we've had in the past.


----------



## Taylor1438

Just some of my group


----------



## kaufranc

My cat Smeagol and my rabbit Simba!


----------



## birdguy

Lots of pictures of most the family lol


----------



## OliviaE

birdguy said:


> Lots of pictures of most the family lol


Aww sooo cute....I love ur fish and ur parrot (and ur doggie) it must never be boring at ur house.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

troyer said:


> We still have the two in the first picture, the little ones are all babies we've had in the past.


Now I want a puppy!


----------



## Nate

Thought this would be pretty random!! This is my girl Heidi!!


----------



## Energyvet

Is she from mars?


----------



## Nate

Haha she acts like it!! This Should be the last taping for them!!


----------



## kaufranc

Why are they taped?


----------



## robopetz

Is that to train the ears to stand up?


----------



## Pinkter

My daughter dresses up our dogs at random. Here's Roxy wearing a hat.


----------



## rob

ive heard of the cat in the hat, but the dog in the hat is a new one on me


----------



## Nate

Yea it's to train em to look like the pic below I got off google!! A lot if people disagree about it but my dogs were happy and treated like baby's threw the whole process!!


----------



## 7chicks

Won't they go up on their own though? My shep/lab mix did and my rat terriers.


----------



## Nate

No they look like a hound dog haha and ur right when a few dogs get curious like a German sheppard There ears should stand!! But dobermans are just to big and floppy! About 100 years ago they stood on there own just like the picture but somehow breeders got away from it! That's why most people get em done to go bak to the true Doberman!


----------



## Energyvet

Ear cropping is becoming ilegal in some states. I think in the UK too. Just saying.


----------



## Taylor1438

Energyvet said:


> Ear cropping is becoming ilegal in some states. I think in the UK too. Just saying.


Should be because people get this done and don't take care of them or do what the vet says and they look awful ..or they let them go roll in the dirt and get infected ..now if done by a good vet and taken care of by owner they look great ..I know trust me was a vet tech for about a year two different vets offices


----------



## earlyt89

Saw this in an antique store today


----------



## OliviaE

earlyt89 said:


> Saw this in an antique store today


Hahaha cute!!


----------



## Apyl

Since I seen some dog pics, here's my Wilbur


----------



## Energyvet

Wilbur. Great name for a dog! Is he a **** hound? German short haired pointer?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Here's my little dog ozzy


----------



## RiverOtter54

hybridheaven said:


> Here's my little dog ozzy


He doesnt look like the prince of darkness to me lol...very cute doggie !!!


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Thanks he is a west highland white terrier


----------



## Apyl

Energyvet said:


> Wilbur. Great name for a dog! Is he a **** hound? German short haired pointer?


He's an English Pointer and gun shy as can be lol . He points the chickens all the time.


----------



## Pinkter

Here's my clan! Starla, Roxy, Ginger, Lightning.


----------



## Energyvet

My son with Digit, Quark and Pico.


----------



## UncleJoe

I'm going to jump in here and break the pet streak. 

Here is a picture I took last week of a comet (Pan-Starrs) that is passing through our cosmic neighborhood.


----------



## earlyt89

That's awesome! I never have a camera when I see them


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks! That was fun!


----------



## DansChickens

Thought this was pretty funny for guys lol


----------



## Nate

Me and my yorkies being lazy lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock

DansChickens said:


> Thought this was pretty funny for guys lol


Wrong but completely funny


----------



## AlexTS113

Daisy, our not so golden.


----------



## profwirick

Pinkter said:


> My daughter dresses up our dogs at random. Here's Roxy wearing a hat.


what a great shot!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

........................


----------



## OliviaE

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> ........................


Awwwwww sooo cute


----------



## kaufranc

Ha!!!!!!


----------



## OliviaE

kaufranc said:


> Ha!!!!!!


Lol..... Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## earlyt89

HahahahahahahHhHhhhahahahahahaha


----------



## birdguy

Cool pic i took


----------



## OliviaE

birdguy said:


> Cool pic i took


Whoa....that's so cool!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

The proud puppy!


----------



## OliviaE

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> The proud puppy!


Hahaha my proud puppy...lol


----------



## Nate

2 hens!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

OliviaE said:


> Hahaha my proud puppy...lol


Soo cute! But beat this!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Picture of 'em all happy!


----------



## Energyvet

Big chair - little dog.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Energyvet said:


> Big chair - little dog.


That is so cute. I had to look twice to find the dog


----------



## HomeSkillet

Love all these pics!


----------



## RiverOtter54

Energyvet said:


> Big chair - little dog.


Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## OliviaE

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Soo cute! But beat this!


No beat THIS!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

OliviaE said:


> No beat THIS!











I cannot beat that!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Bumbumbeedumbumbu


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Hhvtgtct


----------



## OliviaE

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I cannot beat that!


Ha I didn't think so...haha


----------



## Pinkter

What if we were this relaxed ALL the time!


----------



## Roslyn

HA!! I call your cute and cuddly dog photos and I raise you..............with Maru in a box......................

Youtube's most famous cat.


----------



## AlexTS113

Roslyn said:


> HA!! I call your cute and cuddly dog photos and I raise you..............with Maru in a box......................
> 
> Youtube's most famous cat.


Ha! Your cat is nothing compared to my dog-bunny and my son!


----------



## Pinkter

Roslyn said:


> HA!! I call your cute and cuddly dog photos and I raise you..............with Maru in a box......................
> 
> Youtube's most famous cat.


Hey I can raise you with a cat picture too!


----------



## Roslyn

AlexTS113 said:


> Ha! Your cat is nothing compared to my dog-bunny and my son!


Sadly, Maru isn't my cat, he is a cat that my son introduced me to on Youtube. He lives in Japan and has a huge number of videos with millions of views. They are very entertaining!!

Here is my Mia, lounging by the catnip patch.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

My grandson trying to coax the chickens out of the coop....didnt happen.


----------



## kaufranc

Eating the droppings from the bird feeder!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

The ugliest snowman ever!!!!!


----------



## farmhand

Guarding the chickens???


----------



## OliviaE

farmhand said:


> Guarding the chickens???


Haha I would say trying to get a little mid day snack


----------



## Energyvet

Where is that snowman traveling to?


----------



## farmhand

Busy Bee


----------



## OliviaE

farmhand said:


> Busy Bee


Dang it....where us MY blossoms on MY pear tree????????


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Energyvet said:


> Where is that snowman traveling to?


A place where he'll melt


----------



## Energyvet

Yes! I image he's already started. Lol. Just see the car windshield and were ready to go go go !


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

BWAHAHA Evil Cowza!


----------



## Nm156

\m/............\m/


----------



## seminole wind

Very nice. I should get my "stairway to heaven" album out. 10 years ago I signed up with this cd club that gave you 20 cd's for buying 3. I got a lot of them and eventually replaced all my 33's with cd's. Takes up a lot less room.


----------



## Nm156

Columbia House ?


----------



## dawg53

Here's group I used to listen to back in the day, among others.


----------



## chickenqueen

I still have all my records and record player.Nothing like listening to Queen on vinyl.Or Black Sabbath.My son requested my collection when I go.Unfortunately,my daughter doesn't like the same kind of music but she was raised on rock-n-roll...


----------



## seminole wind

I promised pictures but my new laptop is acting up and I'm sending it back. It won't respond to the back button or opening a website. Well I need those keys! Bummer. But I took some nice pics.

I wonder if there's any way to add sentences between pics if you upload from your own computer?


----------



## Nm156

Upload pics,then use the paper clip to manage the pics.Insert text after pic then repeat.
View attachment 21111

TEXT TEXT
View attachment 21112

TEXT TEXT
View attachment 21113


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks NM. I get my laptop Thursday then I'll try it out.

It wasn't Columbia house. It was B___?


----------



## Nm156

Bmg...........................


----------



## seminole wind

Yup. It was always something like buy 3 get 10 for free. 75% of my cd's probably came from there. 10-13 years later a few still have the wrapping on them like Neil Young.


----------



## troyer

Cutie! Snapped a photo of this fawn when I was out on the lake fishing.


----------



## chickenqueen

Next years dinner!


----------

